

The Effects of Pornography on the (male) brain [TEDx] [video] - jcfrei
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zif0_60b3WU

======
stephengillie
_Our society will crumble due to porn, because easy access to satiation has
rewired the male brain to be addicted to quick arousal, to binge and purge, to
be numb to pleasure, eventually leading to an erosion of willpower.

We can prove this by comparing brain scans of people addicted to various
things, noting that porn watchers were among them. Additionally, ED has become
an increasing issue not due to increasing obesity or health problems, but a
numbed brain.

Here are a few comments from people with addictive personalities about how
purging porn from their life has made them feel better.

Oh, and ED only happens in houses with high-speed internet. _

